# TV Media Unit Design



## OPJ (18 Feb 2009)

Another day, another design for you to look at!  

I've been asked by my dad to make a TV cabinet for his girlfriend. She's found something that she likes in Marks & Spencers (here and here.

Here's the "media unit", to use their words:







And here it is again, with a darker finish:






This is what I've drawn quickly in SketchUp:






Dimensions are: 1200mm long x 500mm deep x 480mm high. I've kept the height inside the top shelf at 110mm, as they specify. Legs are currently 38mm square.

I like the top and with stick with the idea of notching around the legs, leaving a 1mm 'shadow' gap.

I'm not to keen on the drawer front - I don't really like the breadboard ends-idea here and I can't see how it would allow me to join the sides to it without dowels or screws or similar. :? 

Without going down there to actually have a look, I can't see what they've done for the sides or how the top and shelves are fixed in place - and that's where I'm struggling for ideas at the minute. There's also a back panel to think about.

- If I keep the breadboard ends, how would you fix the top?

- What would you do for the side panels? Bearing in mind that I also need to consider how I'll fit the middle shelf.

- I'm also puzzled with the drawer construction - I'm wondering if it would be easier to have a front that hinges down with more storage space behind?

Veneered MDF is probably the way to go, I know. There are a lot of expansion and contraction issues to consider here. But, I'm thinking of using some of my left over brown oak from my college project (hopefully, I'll only need to buy some 2" for the legs). I don't fancy cutting my own veneers and doing all that so, I guess I'd be looking at staining...! :shock: 

I'm not a fan of 'flush' joints so, I'll be looking to set the rails back a couple of mm or so, just in case you were wondering. :wink: 

If you've got any thoughts on this, I'd be grateful to hear from you.

Thanks for looking,

Olly.


----------



## jennyhicks (9 Mar 2009)

How much will the one you will be making compared with the M&S one?


----------



## OPJ (10 Mar 2009)

Hello Jenny,

Are you talking about the cost or the design of this piece?

It's sadly been put on hold for a few weeks as my "client" is low on funds right now. So, I haven't done much work on the design.


----------

